# Excel Dents @ Donington



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Excel Dents will be at Donington and will take bookings in advance directly.

http://www.exceldents.co.uk/

0845 815 4258

[email protected]

Peter


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I don't need them but...

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> I don't need them but...
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


Ssshhh - there's three weeks to go yet Paul :roll:  :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Can I give a BIG thanks to Excel as they did a great job on my car at Gaydon 2 years ago, HIGHLY RECOMMENDED for PAINT FREE DENT REMOVAL ! Magic before your very eyes! See them perform miracles for little money, instant no dents as you wait.

End of commercial 

PS they are good


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't need them but...
> ...


That did cross my mind as I wrote it....so I kept my fingers crossed when I hit Submit


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I bet that they can they remove the dent from the Submit you hit


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

I may be interested, I have two tiny dints on passenger side rear, they were there before i bought the car. What price range are we talking 8) 
Sara


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Hi Sara,

If they can get to the underneath of the dented panel easily then they can remove all traces unless the paint is broken. I recall paying Â£42 plus vat per dent IIRC . Worth every penny 8)


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

PS

Is a "dint" a South African dent? :roll:


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

TTotal said:


> PS
> 
> Is a "dint" a South African dent? :roll:


South African dent ??


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Sara G said:


> I may be interested, I have two tiny dints on passenger side rear, they were there before i bought the car. What price range are we talking 8)
> Sara


Please contact them directly on the numbers in the first post.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sara G said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > PS
> ...


Never mind


----------



## Sara (Mar 4, 2006)

TTotal said:


> Sara G said:
> 
> 
> > TTotal said:
> ...


Yes John totally :roll:  , penny droped as I pressed submit


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

oh! i got a lil dent this year for them to take out! 

They couldnt find fault last year lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> oh! i got a lil dent this year for them to take out!
> 
> They couldnt find fault last year lol


Ask Jock what he thought :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Was 'Jock' not impressed?

By the way... make sure you haggle with them guys, and if you can, wait til the end of the day coz you'll get better prices!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Adam TTR said:


> Was 'Jock' not impressed?
> 
> By the way... make sure you haggle with them guys, and if you can, wait til the end of the day coz you'll get better prices!


I dont think so but he can elaborate if he wants to


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

well if im not happy im not paying, simple as...

i'd be interested to hear from jock


----------

